# Kitchen Tip Of The Day:~ about Poaching Eggs!



## CanadianShe_Wolf (Nov 24, 2013)

Never!...chase the poached egg white again.
Love poached eggs? They are delicious but quite tricky to prepare. And more often than not, you just end up with a glob of eggy mess. To make sure that you get perfectly consistent egg whites, soak the eggs (still in their shells) , in vinegar before cracking them open. 
Runny eggs take 2 minutes, medium take 3 minutes, and firm take 4 minutes. Set your timer to get the eggs you want!


----------



## knitteerli (Jun 3, 2015)

I have used vinegar in the poaching water, but not to soak the eggs in their shells. I poach mine in the mikey these days, since it's only for me.


----------



## CanadianShe_Wolf (Nov 24, 2013)

knitteerli said:


> I have used vinegar in the poaching water, but not to soak the eggs in their shells. I poach mine in the mikey these days, since it's only for me.


whatever works!....lolololol :sm24: :sm20:


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

I'll have to give that a try. I currently use the Julia Child method of pre-boiling in the shell for 10 seconds (I usually go for 15, but 10 is the actual recommendation), then poaching without bothering with vinegar in the water, or bothering with swirling the water, etc. It firms them just the slightest bit before starting.

Also read you can make a bunch, put all immediately in ice water, then store in fridge in the water for as long as you like within reason, then place each in the hottest tap water for a couple minutes to actually serve them. Good for a crowd so you're not cooking a zillion poached eggs at the last minute. 

I've not tried it, though, so no guarantees. I'm a little dubious about it being at the exactly right stage of done-ness and hot-ness. I need to experiment with just one egg. If it's terrible, that will be a treat for daughter's dogs.


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

Runny, medium, and firm - we're talking about the yolk, right? I guess that's a dumb question. Is there anyone who likes an egg with a runny white? Eeew.


----------



## CanadianShe_Wolf (Nov 24, 2013)

jvallas said:


> Runny, medium, and firm - we're talking about the yolk, right? I guess that's a dumb question. Is there anyone who likes an egg with a runny white? Eeew.


questions, questions, questions!


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

CanadianShe_Wolf said:


> questions, questions, questions!


Just can't keep my mouth shut!

A big thank you for all the muffin recipes. They all look like winners.


----------



## bundyanne07 (Aug 24, 2014)

I cook our 'poachers' in the microwave oven. A little boiling water in a covered dish (about 1/2 inch of water) - break in two eggs, place the lid on the dish and open the steam vent. Microwave 80% for 1 minute 40 seconds - perfect every time.


----------



## CanadianShe_Wolf (Nov 24, 2013)

bundyanne07 said:


> I cook our 'poachers' in the microwave oven. A little boiling water in a covered dish (about 1/2 inch of water) - break in two eggs, place the lid on the dish and open the steam vent. Microwave 80% for 1 minute 40 seconds - perfect every time.


Nice tip anne..I have always felt they tasted rubbery..... when done in the microwave..((personal thing, I'm sure))


----------



## der_fisherman (Jul 26, 2014)

I use special "rings", with boiling water up to the top edge. Turn off heat. Crack the egg into the ring. Then cook to taste....maybe slightly more heat if it cooks too slowly for you.

I bought the rings in the UK years ago. It's not the most popular method, but it produces a round egg, with a teste I really like, not too watery as some other methods do.....each to his own I guess!

regards

Andy


----------



## glendajean (Nov 1, 2012)

I love poached eggs and want to try this tip. Question = how long do you soak the eggs in vinegar. 10 minutes? 3 hours? all day? Also, the microwave method sounds good. Must try.


----------



## knitteerli (Jun 3, 2015)

Don.'t forget to pierce the egg yolk before you mike it, or it will explode. I do it on 1/3 power for a minute, then finish it off in 10 second zaps.


----------



## JustMe57 (Aug 27, 2016)

jvallas said:


> I'll have to give that a try. I currently use the Julia Child method of pre-boiling in the shell for 10 seconds (I usually go for 15, but 10 is the actual recommendation), then poaching without bothering with vinegar in the water, or bothering with swirling the water, etc. It firms them just the slightest bit before starting.
> 
> Also read you can make a bunch, put all immediately in ice water, then store in fridge in the water for as long as you like within reason, then place each in the hottest tap water for a couple minutes to actually serve them. Good for a crowd so you're not cooking a zillion poached eggs at the last minute.
> 
> I've not tried it, though, so no guarantees. I'm a little dubious about it being at the exactly right stage of done-ness and hot-ness. I need to experiment with just one egg. If it's terrible, that will be a treat for daughter's dogs.


If you try the storing in ice water bit, please give an update. Really want to know if that works. I was gifted with a couple of those little egg poaching pods a few years ago and they are wonderful. Eggs are beautiful and so easy to see when they are the way you like.


----------



## CanadianShe_Wolf (Nov 24, 2013)

glendajean said:


> I love poached eggs and want to try this tip. Question = how long do you soak the eggs in vinegar. 10 minutes? 3 hours? all day? Also, the microwave method sounds good. Must try.


I have searched all over but cannot find and asnwer for you Glenda......sorry.


----------



## der_fisherman (Jul 26, 2014)

CanadianShe_Wolf said:


> I have searched all over but cannot find and asnwer for you Glenda......sorry.


I found lots of info on the IoT, but very variable about vinegar. I was just searching on "poached egg rings", which brought the websites up!

Even though it appears that the rings are maybe confined to the UK only! (No idea if that is true or not!!)

(I have brought some for us here in Germany many years ago in Tescos I believe, as they also make fried eggs look good too!)

Some IoT "Cooks" though frown on the rings as being "bad"!! I have no idea why, I bet they never learned to use them properly!! :sm24: :sm24:

I hope this helps with the search for Vinegar and poached eggs on the IoT, though I just use salty water myself.

regards

Andy


----------



## CanadianShe_Wolf (Nov 24, 2013)

der_fisherman said:


> I found lots of info on the IoT, but very variable about vinegar. I was just searching on "poached egg rings", which brought the websites up!
> 
> Even though it appears that the rings are maybe confined to the UK only! (No idea if that is true or not!!)
> 
> ...


Thanks Andy...I "found" those sites too but agree,..info on vinegar use was minimal.


----------



## CherylinOhio (Feb 24, 2017)

I could never make a poached egg that didn't look raggedy, until I tried this:
Heat non-stick pan and lightly grease. Break egg(s) into it as if making a fried egg. As soon as the white starts to set, pour hot water from tea kettle around the egg. Gently push the water over the egg until done to your liking.


----------

